# Guide and Clients attacked in attempted Kidnapping



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

NM Hunting Guide, Client Wounded on Mexico border.
NOTE: At the request of the family, all photos have been removed from this post.

Hunting Guide, Client Wounded on Mexico border.
For release: 1/8/2017
Gila Livestock Growers Association
Laura Bryant
While guiding an aoudad hunt in Presidio county Texas, a New Mexico hunting guide was shot in the abdomen and seriously wounded Friday night after what appears to have been an attempt to kidnap his clients on the Mexico border.

The guide remains in critical condition in a Texas Hospital. His client was also shot in the arm and is expected to recover.

Multiple assailants fired upon an RV parked near a hunting lodge where the party was staying for the hunt. The contracted hunter and his wife were asleep in the in the RV when the attack began.

Read more here:

http://thewesterner.blogspot.com/2017/01/nm-hunting-guide-client-wounded-on.html?m=1


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is very interesting hunting on the border. I returned last week from a coues deer hunt in Arizona and I was less than 10 miles from the Mexican border. While hunting we saw one person who we believed was a coyote/guide running down a wash. The next day we found a few garbage bags that they use as rain slickers in the bottom of the wash that they would traverse through. Another day we found what I would call a hide out on the top of a hill. There was a backpack, jacket, shirt, and a water bottle that he had used while watching the lower areas. 

Our vehicles were parked down in the flats but we always wondered if anyone had come through our camp while we were out in the mornings and afternoons. My friend that I was hunting with refused to go out for the whole day just because of the problems that they have with the migrants. Also a couple of nights the border patrol was out in force. They were using flare on a helicopter to track some of them and during the day they were also flying around watching for whatever. Then on our way out there was a check point to check for drugs. This was about 20 miles inside the US on the main road. 

You just never know what you might run into down there. 

Here is to a quick recovery of the guide.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bad deal. Educate yourself as to what is really going on down there. Truly a war zone. Be prepared.


----------

